# New one finally up



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My redesigned website is finally up.

If you'd like to check it out, please do. I'm not asking for a critique, but if you think it'll gag a maggot, I guess I should hear that. 

The goal was simplicity, but with a certain elegant taste, just like most of my target market. 

And if you see any obvious mistakes, please point them out. I've already corrected about a dozen. 

BTW, I found a little something to help thwart theft of pictures. If you have any browser except Opera, see what happens when you right click on one of my portfolio pix. Opera just ignores the ontextmenu command. I have no idea what will happen with a Mac. 



www.billarchibald.com


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks great Bill!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

oops, nevermind, you said "portfilio picture" and yes, got a security alert. Nice!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

the bill archibald link didn't work. The one in your sig does though. I like it, WAY better than the old one!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Liiks good. I still cannot get over the "beastie" paper, strange taste.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good Bill, I had no problems snagging a picture on my Mac though.
Five wallpaper forums!? Thought I was bad!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> BTW, I found a little something to help thwart theft of pictures. If you have any browser except Opera, see what happens when you right click on one of my portfolio pix. Opera just ignores the ontextmenu command. I have no idea what will happen with a Mac.
> 
> www.billarchibald.com


Looks nice, There are programs out there like snagit that can capture anything on your screen, even the entire website. I think the best way to prevent theft would be to add watermarks using photoshop or other photo editing software.

If it ever happened to me and I saw someone using one of my photos, I would just look up their area with google maps and start calling for estimates on a daily basis, I would call up, act like I'm really interested in getting my trim painted and give them a address close by. Then later that day I would call them back up and ask them "did you have fun wasting your time today? please remove my chit or else i will keep doing this.

Pat


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice, Mr A. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks nice...easy on the eyes.

To be honest I found the 'Into' to be awkward to read. Some grammatical errors...some examples....

"He is committed to thorough preparation and superior installations."...awkward wording. 

How about, "He is committed to all the stages of the project, from meticulous preparations to superior installations and clean up."

"Bill is an active member of the National Guild of Professional Paperhangers through which he constantly updates his knowledge of products, equipment,
and techniques."

Personally, I don't like, "through which" as a transition statement.

'Bill is an active member of the National Guild of Professional Paperhangers which is integral for staying at the leading edge of techniques products, and equipment."

No period at the end of the paragraph.


For what its worth....you just got what you paid for. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great Bill!:thumbup:

Much easier on the eyes than your last one. Your portfolio has some real crazy patterns. Do you have some before, during and after pics? I bet they would be dramatic with some of those patterns.

The pic on the first page is not protected.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good Billy Bob.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks all. 

Pat, I know one can ALWAYS steal a picture. Using FLASH (which was too complicated for this old dog to learn in a short time) can prevent a right click copy, but one can always "screen capture". I just added a very minor security level that I thought was cute. And the more I look at my pix, the more I think my watermark should be more prevalent - but then it destroys the picture. DAMN, choices and compromises. 



Because of P&H's comments (which I appreciate but at the same time did not agree with - - HEY, we're allowed to disagree :thumbup: ) I have asked some real writers their opinions. 



Chris,

I tried before/after pix before and did not care for them. And my philosophy has always been that pictures lie. You can't tell what I third rate hack I really am from those pix. :yes: I know the first pix is not protected, but for presentation value, I opted out. 


All, I really appreciate the support. I had a feeling my old site wasn't as good as I had thought. And although I was getting a LOT of leads from it, I hope this new one will generate a higher percentage.

I was thrilled when I went to an estimate on Sat and was talking to the lady about my site (the old one) and she said that I popped up on google no matter HOW she searched. I have Parodi to thank for that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Looks nice...easy on the eyes.
> 
> To be honest I found the 'Into' to be awkward to read. Some grammatical errors...some examples....
> 
> ...


I thought I'd share what a friend said about this. I first posted on Facebook a request: "to welcome critique, especially from those who actually know how to string a couple of words together,"

My friend who is a writer and a one time editor emailed me and made some great observations about my articles concerning wall prep, sizing, liner, etc. But said nothing about the intro page. So I asked him point blank about the above mentioned passage. His reply:



> I don't find the passage your colleague comments on particularly
> awkward, but here's a quick take that puts the most important info
> first:
> 
> ...


This is why HE gets paid the big bucks ..... oh that's right, he's retired and writing a book :thumbup:

another wonderful observation he made:



> Editing is a process fraught with ego traps, so
> mere knowledge of grammar, spelling and syntax is never enough [g].
> And no matter how technically "right" I may be on those topics, if
> the result takes away your voice, it's a failure.


I am posting this here for us all to benefit from his knowledge and experience.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks all papery 'n stuff, looks good!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

"Editing is a process fraught with ego traps, so 
mere knowledge of grammar, spelling and syntax is never enough [g]. 
And no matter how technically "right" I may be on those topics, if 
the result takes away your voice, it's a failure."

...Bang on - SMART! 

I'm at the end of 5 years of University where 'the voice' is academia not personality. 

Thanks for doing the update....appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> ...Bang on - SMART!


Yah, he is smart, the basterd :whistling2: I've known him now for 50 years. We wuz bestest friends and the two biggest hell raisers in elementary school. My envy (ok ok - JEALOUSY) of his writing ability is the engine that has driven me to better my skills.


----------

